# Has anyone found Yahoo to be a good website designer / hoster - sounds like they have some good deals...



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

*Has anyone found 'free' Yahoo to be a good website designer / hoster - sounds like they have some good deals...*

I'm noticnig Yahoo and their 'Free' website offer with about 250 tmplates to use from *not so attractive though .* I see they offer domain names for $1.99 per 1st year and then $9.99 thereafter each year (I think), Since I have 3 mail accounts on Yahoo and my busienss card is linked to a new Yahoo account, I figure it might make sense for me to give them a shot.

For those who do use, what template do you use *there are many different categories but some sites look like sh*t.

I basically have 3 main designs with some content (and blah-blah-blah about the origins of the shirt and the owner  Opinions on which template?

How has your experience been on there or do you have an informed opinion of them?

Advantages/drawbacks?

Thanks guys.


----------



## oldrangerdude (Aug 7, 2008)

Yahoo does a good job of managing an on-line store for you. Here's what we did. I bought the domain name through www.godaddy.com. My son transferred it to Yahoo to have them manage it, and we set up a yahoo store. The templates are a good start, but to customize your site to your exact specifications is a lot of work setting up layers upon layers of web pages, entering each item, description, price, etc. You might do well to check your local www.craigslist.com listings for web designers. I found several listed there who all charge about $1,000 for a basic website design, and up. Good luck.


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

oldrangerdude said:


> Yahoo does a good job of managing an on-line store for you. Here's what we did. I bought the domain name through www.godaddy.com. My son transferred it to Yahoo to have them manage it, and we set up a yahoo store. The templates are a good start, but to customize your site to your exact specifications is a lot of work setting up layers upon layers of web pages, entering each item, description, price, etc. You might do well to check your local www.craigslist.com listings for web designers. I found several listed there who all charge about $1,000 for a basic website design, and up. Good luck.


Thanks for the advice. Just curious as to why you didn't buy your domain names at Yahoo becuase they're pretty cheap (at least the 1st year). Did you get a better, overall deal at GoaDddy for now and the future?

As for the design, I think with a a limited budget in the 1st year I have to go this one alone  and the templates on Yahoo aren't that great although they show some good examples.

Thanks.


----------



## oldrangerdude (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't recall how much I paid for the domain at godaddy, but it was cheaper than anyone else I found. I bought the domain for several years (I forget how many). The trick was to buy the domain there, then set up Yahoo to administer it through their Yahoo stores. My son the engineer handled that for me, because he has much more experience. I don't think it is difficult, however.


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan. As I have a few tecs around me, I'll probabaly do the same or something similair. Did your son set-up the website?


----------



## oldrangerdude (Aug 7, 2008)

We are still "in process." My son is an electrical engineer/manager for Verizon, so his time is limited. We need to get info to him like items we wish to show on the website, prices, etc. Yahoo has the template system for setting this up. It is not too difficult, as you say, as long as you don't deviate from their templates, though your choices are somewhat limited. Using their templates, however, you can get a website up and running pretty quickly, but there are some tweaks that are not readily accessible through those templates. I think Google offers a similar service, and I bet there are others as well.

FYI the subscription our other Yahoo store websitehttp://www.hiqtoys.com, expired, so I had to renew the domain name. My son says there is something he needs to do to get it switched and up again, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Scrnprntmom (Oct 4, 2007)

We use site-builder via Yahoo, and it really is quite easy. However, we're getting to the point where we would like to add extras that are not supported by that program, and may eventually move on.


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

Scrnprntmom said:


> We use site-builder via Yahoo, and it really is quite easy. However, we're getting to the point where we would like to add extras that are not supported by that program, and may eventually move on.


What extras are you loking for? I assume you can link to other sites. Is it graphics, driving trafic, direct payment (no PayPal) other,..I see they give you a $25 credit for Yahoo and Google but I don't know how far is goes...?


----------



## Scrnprntmom (Oct 4, 2007)

Things like carouselling and other more advanced functions that it will not support.


----------



## sumosam (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello, Im new to this whole thing, I used yahoo and created my site in about two days. http://www.unlimitedtees.com


----------

